

Chinese surfers see red over Microsoft blackouts - pmorici
http://news.zdnet.com/2424-9595_22-243130.html

======
ScottWhigham
From the article, "If the price of genuine software was lower than the fake
one, who would buy the fake one?"

Brilliant argument - great journalism.

